# Post pics of your fave model...



## Chelsea (Apr 26, 2005)

mine would be the lovely miss heather marks..


----------



## Onederland (Apr 26, 2005)

NATALIA VODIANOVA!!!

If i met her, i swear I'd die.































YAY!


----------



## user2 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hmm she's such an oldie, but i love her.....Gisele Bundchen!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 27, 2005)

Adriana Lima
I would KILL to look like this!!!!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Hmm she's such an oldie, but i love her.....Gisele Bundchen!















_

 









  oldie???????????  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 she is NOT an oldie at all! if she's an oldie, then PLEASE age me *NOW*!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love gisele! she's a bit diva-ish but it goes with the territory! AND i LOVE her yorkie!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 27, 2005)

those pictures are amazing.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

adriana has the best fake tits ever


----------



## Alexa (Apr 28, 2005)

gemma ward!!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alexa* 
_gemma ward!!!














_

 
what a weird pony tail. i still wana see her and heather in a cage match.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_ a weird pony tail. i still wana see her and heather in a cage match._

 
like i said, i'd definitely pay to see that


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 28, 2005)

Gemma ward is one of my favorite models also. She is amazing as a model. Thx


----------



## user2 (Apr 29, 2005)

@ Juneplum: Noo shes not that old but shes doing runway shows and media work for a long time now! The other girls just catched our attention a couple of months ago!


----------



## ruby.jinx (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_adriana has the best fake tits ever_

 
Yes she does! I'm not complaining about my ittie-bitties, but if I had the chance to get mine done by the same guy that did hers, I'd totally take it.


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

none


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

can someone get me some gemma ward pics. Thx


----------



## Alexa (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* 
_can someone get me some gemma ward pics. Thx_

 
google


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

thanks alexa.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

  adriana has the best fake tits ever  
 

hehe, so does Gisele Bundchen!!

Gisele's look more real, though.


My favorite is also Adriana Lima, ah she is so gorgeous.


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2005)

I also love my homeland Heidi Klum! She looks soooo cute together with Seal!!!


----------



## Chelsea (May 3, 2005)

giselles dad did her tits :/


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 3, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_giselles dad did her tits :/_

 















 HUH?!!?!!? Kinda weird no?  Don't think I'd want my pops doing my boobs...even if it was free!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 3, 2005)

can someone try to fix my post so that I can put up my gemma ward pics. Thx


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 4, 2005)

Jessica Stam.


----------



## Chelsea (May 4, 2005)

I dont like stam. shes like a ripoff of my heather


----------



## kiwicleopatra (May 5, 2005)

well, maybe heather's a rip off of stam


----------



## roxybc (May 5, 2005)

Karolina Kurkova: (I love this pic, and how long and lean she looks!  I'd pay a million dollars to look like her!! 













And of course Giselle BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## odium (May 5, 2005)

heather marks! BY FAR. and she's canadian, better yet albertan. wooo!


----------



## jamiemeng (May 5, 2005)




----------



## jamiemeng (May 5, 2005)

I am having trouble putting up gemma ward pics on specktra. can someone help me. Thx


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jun 3, 2005)

DITA VON TEESE - well shes a FETISH model but she IS a model!


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 24, 2005)

Did adriana lima have plastic surgery?  or did she jsut have a growth spurt(I mean, she was a pretty famous model by like seventeen, she could have grown by then) do highend models get plastic surgrey?


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 24, 2005)

*Alessandra Ambrosio!!!*







shes the baby angel!!! I absolutely adore her!


----------



## fairytale22 (Aug 25, 2005)

Gemma Ward. <3 Pics here:

http://supermodels.nl/Pages/ModelIma...Id=161&iPage=0


----------

